# Carolina boots



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I love my Carolinas, very comfortable.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you guys like those work boots?

So far I've avoided wearing "construction" boots and opted for military spec'ed boots for their low break in time, light weightedness, flexibility and breathability.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I wear Red Wings. American made ones. They have quite a bit made in China, only the US made boots are re-soleable. Nothing I've worn comes close for comfort, except Oakleys military boots


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> When did Carolina start making boots in china? That was one of their big selling points, made in America by American workers.
> The problem is, people buy this stuff. If we all stuck together and refused to buy this Chinese sh!t they would stop making it. But that will never happen.
> 
> I looked at both pairs side by side, the Chinese pair had stiffer leather and looked like it wasn't as good grained. I'm obviously biased so maybe I saw what I wanted to see, I don't know.
> ...


I wear Danners and they are doing the same thing. I got some new ones last year and the salesman was telling me how great and tough the china one was. He never mentioned that it was made in china, I told him I didn't like that boot and bought the American boot. The china boot was similar and about $80 cheaper. It is disappointing to see some of these companies that have always had quality American made products even offering a foreign option.


----------



## MarcDuke (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah I have noticed the same thing with Chippewa boots. I had the ones made in the god ole' USA last me almost 3 years. my wife got me the IQ series they were cold in the winter and heavy as all hell. and broke down in about a year. i am thinking of changing brands. any recos. i dont want steel toe. due to the leather breakdown due to devicing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MarcDuke said:


> yeah I have noticed the same thing with Chippewa boots. I had the ones made in the god ole' USA last me almost 3 years. my wife got me the IQ series they were cold in the winter and heavy as all hell. and broke down in about a year. i am thinking of changing brands. any recos. i dont want steel toe. due to the leather breakdown due to devicing.


Red wing boots are the best and last a long time just make sure you buy the made in USA ones:thumbup:

http://www.redwingshoes.com/

Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

MarcDuke said:


> yeah I have noticed the same thing with Chippewa boots. I had the ones made in the god ole' USA last me almost 3 years. my wife got me the IQ series they were cold in the winter and heavy as all hell. and broke down in about a year. i am thinking of changing brands. any recos. i dont want steel toe. due to the leather breakdown due to devicing.


I had a couple of cheap pairs of boots I got from Sears and after the second set one of the old timers in my shop sent me to the local Redwing dealer to check them out. I found a pair I liked and picked them up for about $170. About three months into wearing them I noticed a chunk of the sole had come apart so I brought them in and they resoled them for free. After that they held up for 3 years, the leather was worn but still in good condition. I just replaced them about 4 months ago with a new pair of the same boot because I couldn't afford the downtime of having to get them resoled again. So now they're making a pretty good back up. I highly recommend Redwings.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

Use the tuff toe or swing your boots by the bedliner place and have them trow a layer over the toes for a few bucks on the side. It doubles the toe life if you have to wear steel toes and do a lot of devicing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Red wing boots are the best and last a long time just make sure you buy the made in USA ones:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/
> 
> :


I blew out the sides of my Timberland boots and need to get a new pair.

90% of the time I wear sneakers except when the work place is a mud bog.

Those REDWING boots sound good.. going to try them out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I blew out the sides of my Timberland boots and need to get a new pair.
> 
> 90% of the time I wear sneakers except when the work place is a mud bog.
> 
> Those REDWING boots sound good.. going to try them out.. :thumbsup:


Yes back in the early 80's i worked for a big commercial shop and they would pay 50% of the cost,, well once i bought a pair i never switched again .. before that my feet were allways killing me.

So there worth the Extra money and get the boot red wing makes that make them last even longer:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm done with work boots, I can't seem to find any that will hold up, I'm on to tactical boots now.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MarcDuke said:


> yeah I have noticed the same thing with Chippewa boots. I had the ones made in the god ole' USA last me almost 3 years. my wife got me the IQ series they were cold in the winter and heavy as all hell. and broke down in about a year. i am thinking of changing brands. any recos. i dont want steel toe. due to the leather breakdown due to devicing.


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

A friend of mine went to a shoe store in the states and there was only one pair of CAT boots left, they were in sale at $40 or $60 (they were $150+ boots) and they were his size, so he bought them.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to buy a new pair of chippewa or thorogood, but im interested in the tactical boots, any good made in usa and waterproof oh and any in 6"?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> I was going to buy a new pair of chippewa or thorogood, but im interested in the tactical boots, any good made in usa and waterproof oh and any in 6"?


What are "tactical boots"??


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

B4T said:


> What are "tactical boots"??


military style, what the soldiers wear in iraq and afganhistan


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm done with work boots, I can't seem to find any that will hold up, I'm on to tactical boots now.





B4T said:


> What are "tactical boots"??


Ask Jlarson he knows.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Ask Jlarson he knows.





















These are the military boots I own.

The top pair are waterproof, uninsulated, the bottom are insulated and waterproof. They also manufacture steel toes. The bottom pair have lasted me over 5 years. I just need to get them resoled.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> I was going to buy a new pair of chippewa or thorogood, but im interested in the tactical boots, any good made in usa and waterproof oh and any in 6"?


I'm done worrying about made in the US personally, I just want something that will hold up. I'm wearing RG tactical boots now and when I wreck the pair I have now I'm going to try 5.11, I like their pants so hopefully their boots are good. I'm also looking at Danner, Bates, and Blackhawk. Pretty much I'm just going to keep trying until I find something I like and holds up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> These are the military boots I own.
> 
> The top pair are waterproof, uninsulated, the bottom are insulated and waterproof. They also manufacture steel toes. The bottom pair have lasted me over 5 years. I just need to get them resoled.


Who sells the black ones??


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm done worrying about made in the US personally, I just want something that will hold up. I'm wearing RG tactical boots now and when I wreck the pair I have now I'm going to try 5.11, I like their pants so hopefully their boots are good. I'm also looking at Danner, Bates, and Blackhawk. Pretty much I'm just going to keep trying until I find something I like and holds up.


I hear yah, but if I can get US I will get it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

B4T said:


> Who sells the black ones??


http://bellevilleshoe.com/stylesall.php


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> http://bellevilleshoe.com/stylesall.php


Is it comfortable to wear an 8"?, never bothered to try it


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

ethaninmotion said:


> Is it comfortable to wear an 8"?, never bothered to try it


I'm used to wearing boots that high. I prefer having the protection. I've been in too many ditches, too many puddles to use anything less. Few things I hate more is dirt or sand getting in my shoe, and I never have to worry about that with these.

That's why I prefer the military boots, they're constructed lighter, more flexible and generally more breathable than many work boots.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

How much do those cost Frasbee? 

I have a hard time believing anything can outlast American made Redwings. I love my 606's. Best boots I've ever had. Put that toe iron stuff on them or the toe protectors and you are set. On my second pair. Also have Redwing snow boots and some casual shoes also.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> How much do those cost Frasbee?
> 
> I have a hard time believing anything can outlast American made Redwings. I love my 606's. Best boots I've ever had. Put that toe iron stuff on them or the toe protectors and you are set. On my second pair. Also have Redwing snow boots and some casual shoes also.


You buy your redwings online?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> You buy your redwings online?


I've bought one pair online so far. Screaming deal on a pair of seconds. Usually buy at the local store.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I've bought one pair online so far. Screaming deal on a pair of seconds. Usually buy at the local store.


Mind if I ask where online? Heard good things about red wings


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Found those on ebay, they were some 875's. Not what I'd usually wear for work. They are a little stiffer than the 606's. I also know my Redwing size.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Leather wore through on the toe and on the side of my last Red Wings before the sole failed. I had about two years on them. I've already put some toe protectors on my new ones. There is nothing I'd rather wear more than my 606's.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> How much do those cost Frasbee?
> 
> I have a hard time believing anything can outlast American made Redwings. I love my 606's. Best boots I've ever had. Put that toe iron stuff on them or the toe protectors and you are set. On my second pair. Also have Redwing snow boots and some casual shoes also.


150-170.

All American made my friend.

They're very well made.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> 150-170.
> 
> All American made my friend.
> 
> They're very well made.


How's the sole attached? I tend to delaminate boots unless it is welded, stitched, welted or some of the other methods they have that are better than gluing. Glue won't cut it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> How's the sole attached? I tend to delaminate boots unless it is welded, stitched, welted or some of the other methods they have that are better than gluing. Glue won't cut it.


I'm not sure honestly. But I've never had the soles separate from the shoes, and I've worn MANY boots, and I don't coddle them. In fact I'm more likely to give away or donate my boots before I've tossed them due to wear. The only reason why I need to resole the black pair is because the vibram treads have worn down. I worked with xylene which definitely abused the leather and rubber, and still they've held up 4 years after.

150 bucks ain't much to drop on a pair of American made boots. I would honestly be surprised if they didn't last you at _least_ 3 years under working conditions.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> http://bellevilleshoe.com/stylesall.php


I get a WARNING for that website when trying to buy the boots..


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I worked with xylene which definitely abused the leather and rubber, and still they've held up 4 years after.


Xylene, bad for leather, bad for the liver. Be careful my friend.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've had a pair of Redwings for a year now. Definitely well constructed, because I've gone through cheap boots in six months, and these are holding up strong.

Maybe I expected too much from them, but I haven't been too impressed by the comfort. I got their special $50 insoles and everything, and even so, my dogs are always barking by the end of the day. Sorta bummed me out because I spent forever trying to find a good fit, and then laid out damn near $300 for the things. You'd expect to get a really grade-A boot for that.

I think my next pair will be from that site you posted Frasbee. Good find. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Which ones did you get? Just curious. I've never needed better insoles in them either.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought a pair of these.. no sales tax and $5.00 shipping.. :thumbup:

http://www.vanderbilts.com/product_detail.aspx?ID=577


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Which ones did you get? Just curious. I've never needed better insoles in them either.


 Picked up boot model 2414:








Well made in the USA; waterproof; insulated; electrical hazard rated; steel toe. Lots of bells and whistles for $300, so I don't feel like I was gyped.

They just don't seem to fit well for some reason. The "comfort force" insole makes a little improvement, but not much.

-John


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd take them back to the store. See if they will work with you on them. Might be able to exchange them. I'm not keen on steel toes myself.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I just bought a pair of these.. no sales tax and $5.00 shipping.. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.vanderbilts.com/product_detail.aspx?ID=577


 Good you can let us Know how they are:thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I'd take them back to the store. See if they will work with you on them. Might be able to exchange them. I'm not keen on steel toes myself.


 Yeah, I should, but just haven't gotten around to it. I guess I figured they'd just say "Too bad."

I don't have much say on the steel toes. My company has all kindsa requirements for what kinda boots I have to wear, so I can't get too picky.

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Only thing about most 8" boots is the lacing hooks, they can do damage to wood floors while you're kneeling trimming out devices.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

B4T said:


> I just bought a pair of these.. no sales tax and $5.00 shipping.. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.vanderbilts.com/product_detail.aspx?ID=577


Nice.

Matternhorn and Corcoran boots are supposed to be top notch I hear.



> Xylene, bad for leather, bad for the liver. Be careful my friend.


That was back in the day when I worked for a pool construction company. We were applying that $hit with rubber gloves.

It soaked through the rubber, and destroyed my work gloves underneath, _and_ made my skin feel weird.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd try a pair of those Bellevilles if I could find some to try on. Found a place online selling them for less than Belleville does. Those 390's look decent as do some of the hiking boot style ones they have. If they last and the sole doesn't delaminate from the boot I'd be interested.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I use to rock timberland "pro series" like a real "G". I gotta tell ya playa, I was gettin' sick and tired of the boot fallin apart after a few months.

So I flipped the script and broke down for a pair of American made Redwings. They took an eternity to break in but once they did they were the best boot I have ever owned. I wore those to work for over a year and they are still holding up just fine. To hell with those commy made boots.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> To hell with those commy made boots.


Coming from a Union man, I detect a hint of irony in this statement. :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Coming from a Union man, I detect a hint of irony in this statement. :laughing:


I don't take myself as seriously as most here probably think. :jester:


----------



## littlehulkster (Dec 18, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> How do you guys like those work boots?
> 
> So far I've avoided wearing "construction" boots and opted for military spec'ed boots for their low break in time, light weightedness, flexibility and breathability.


I sold Cowboy boots for some time, and one thing most people don't know is that new boots can actually be very quickly broken in if you know the trick.

What you do is wear the boots for a full day. Not sitting around, a day on your feet. Then when you go home, you hit the boots with some mink oil (Put it on heavy) and in the morning, they'll be nice and broken in.

All you're doing by breaking in boots is increasing the flexibility of the leather in certain areas, and mink oil greatly accelerates the process.

As for myself, I wear Red Wing 606s with the EH sole.


----------



## white (Feb 5, 2009)

I prefer White's mayself. Hand made in America. www.whitesboots.com


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

white said:


> I prefer White's mayself. Hand made in America. www.whitesboots.com



Thanks for the spam:jester:

Damn I thought redwings were expensive, I was wrong!


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.theunionbootpro.com/


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> I wear Red Wings. American made ones. They have quite a bit made in China, only the US made boots are re-soleable. Nothing I've worn comes close for comfort, except Oakleys military boots


I have been looking at the Oakley boots are they worth the money or should I look toward Doc Martins?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I have been looking at the Oakley boots are they worth the money or should I look toward Doc Martins?


 don't have any experience with Oakley boots but I've worn quite a few doc martens. I like them but you'll find that most are made in asia now.

The industrial style steel toe are pretty nice for the price.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> don't have any experience with Oakley boots but I've worn quite a few doc martens. I like them but you'll find that most are made in asia now.
> 
> The industrial style steel toe are pretty nice for the price.


made in asia which style the lace ups or the regular boots?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> made in asia which style the lace ups or the regular boots?


The first Docs I ever wore were made in England, and that went on for awhile. 

Most of the docs i've seen recently are made in Asia. 

Don't know what you mean by lace up and regular style.
:blink::blink:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> The first Docs I ever wore were made in England, and that went on for awhile.
> 
> Most of the docs i've seen recently are made in Asia.
> 
> ...


like slip on or pull on boots or the ones you have to lace up like shoes


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> like slip on or pull on boots or the ones you have to lace up like shoes


Ok, Yeah I never owned a pair of the slip-on style only lace up (docs).

Dude i work with has a pair of slip-on Redwings and he raves about them. So if you're looking for that style maybe look into that.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Ok, Yeah I never owned a pair of the slip-on style only lace up (docs).
> 
> Dude i work with has a pair of slip-on Redwings and he raves about them. So if you're looking for that style maybe look into that.


Hmm ok well I have some options that I need to look at then. I know Redwings are good boots as are Docs. (from what I hear) so I will be doing some research or will just buy both:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Jefro (Jul 28, 2009)

Just don't get oxbloods if you don't want your socks to get red!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Coming from a Union man, I detect a hint of irony in this statement. :laughing:


 Get your misinformation straightened out. Are you thinking of Socialism? Big difference from Communism.

Liberalism leans more towards Socialism (people in control)
Conservatism leans more towards Communism (elitists in control)

If a key difference had to be highlighted, other than in practice and execution, it would probably be that Communism strongly emphasizes central planning and engineering of social order, production, labor, and endeavor.

Whereas in modern European socialism the strict central planning facet is de-emphasized, and replaces that level of government infrastructure with regulatory bodies, rather than initiative bodies.

The result is one form of socialism where the political, scientific, and economic landscape are essentially wholly contrived. With the other allowing social and market forces to somewhat dictate the direction of progress, and tempering it with government controls.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Get your misinformation straightened out. Are you thinking of Socialism? Big difference from Communism.


Calm yourself. It was just a joke.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> How do you guys like those work boots?
> 
> So far I've avoided wearing "construction" boots and opted for military spec'ed boots for their low break in time, light weightedness, flexibility and breathability.


:wallbash:


----------

